# napsgear.net



## meatbeater (Nov 6, 2010)

thinking about trying them for the first time. anyone know if there will be ANY problem shipping to the US?

edit: unless anyone knows of a better place for shipping to US


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 6, 2010)

gtg for me.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 6, 2010)

I like them... Hopefully they have stopped the signing for a package thing


----------



## meatbeater (Nov 6, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I like them... Hopefully they have stopped the signing for a package thing


why is that a bad thing?




also what are the chances my package gets seized


----------



## Silver Back (Nov 6, 2010)

They're good to go. 

Four orders and I've never signed.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 6, 2010)

^^^^ You've ordered recently?

I'd prefer the mail carrier just leave it... You know?


----------



## Silver Back (Nov 6, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> ^^^^ You've ordered recently?
> 
> I'd prefer the mail carrier just leave it... You know?



I recieved an order less than a month ago. The postman always leaves mine on the porch.


----------



## meatbeater (Nov 6, 2010)

am i better off ordering domestic? or is it good to go?


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 6, 2010)

Domestic is your safest bet. It may save you a few bucks to go international but you have to wait longer and what if there is a problem?? Not saying anything about the sponsor you are thinking about going with. I'm just saying in general. If you can get a good domestic sponsor go with that


----------



## meatbeater (Nov 6, 2010)

is it better to have a PO box or send it to my house?

also

what are some of the best domestics? i always just bought with my friend but his last package was seized, so i'm doing my own research now.


----------



## bigrene (Nov 6, 2010)

They took a little over a month but they sent me about 40 dollars in extra pills on top of my order but IF TIME IS NOT AN ISSUE definitely gtg.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 6, 2010)

my post guy leaves it in my mailbox


----------



## meatbeater (Nov 6, 2010)

should i get a PO box or send it to my house


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 6, 2010)

either way works.


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 6, 2010)

meatbeater said:


> i'm doing my own research now.


 That my friend is the best thing you can do


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Nov 7, 2010)

whos domestic?


----------



## Grozny (Nov 7, 2010)

naps is good guy I would say one of the top notch UG lab out there.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 7, 2010)

Ive always heard slow shipping but nothing else bad.


----------



## BigBoiH (Nov 7, 2010)

We're a domestic shipper.


----------



## White (Nov 7, 2010)

Naps is great. Didn't even take too long for me, and I shipped to PO. For my first order I went domestic, but it was a little pricey.


----------



## meatbeater (Nov 7, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> We're a domestic shipper.


i can't PM cuz my post count. i'd like to order from there, but the prices are a bit high and i'm always nervous to buy at high prices before trying the particular source.


----------



## bmw (Nov 15, 2010)

meatbeater said:


> i can't PM cuz my post count. i'd like to order from there, but the prices are a bit high and i'm always nervous to buy at high prices before trying the particular source.



a bit high??

naps is much cheaper and yeah it takes a bit longer coming from overseas, but plan ahead and that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## blazeftp (Nov 15, 2010)

Naps prices are high !

If you think that i would love to know where you get your gear from 



I have made 2 orders from them.
Got them within 15 days.

Wrapped up nice and safe.


----------



## Gawd (Nov 15, 2010)

bmw said:


> a bit high??  Shit, try WAY fucking high!


+1

If you want to pay those prices to get your stuff slightly quicker, and get bottles of shit called "Sustblood", etc.. go for it.

Edit:  Lol.. If you go to the 10x Sustblood page, it tells you its the 5x Sustblood special, then gives you a link for more info on boldablood.


----------



## bmw (Nov 15, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Naps prices are high !
> 
> If you think that i would love to know where you get your gear from
> 
> ...



no bro, naps prices aren't high.  That domestic company's prices are way too high.  Even for a domestic, their (UG) prices are 3-4 times too high.


----------



## bmw (Nov 15, 2010)

Gawd said:


> +1
> 
> If you want to pay those prices to get your stuff slightly quicker, and get bottles of shit called "Sustblood", etc.. go for it.
> 
> Edit:  Lol.. If you go to the 10x Sustblood page, it tells you its the 5x Sustblood special, then gives you a link for more info on boldablood.



lol, you quoted my post before I edited.  I was trying to be nicer to a sponsor, but yeah...way fucking high.


----------



## blazeftp (Nov 15, 2010)

Ahh just realized when i was reading throw lol


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hardbody has a domestic line


----------



## bmw (Nov 16, 2010)

In my dreams, naps would have everything available (HG too) via domestic reshipper.  

*sigh*

(hint hint)


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 16, 2010)

I've used anabolic temple and they are fast and gtg. Got mine in 7 days. Product was good quality. Prices are high though. I agree there.


----------



## Gawd (Nov 16, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I've used anabolic temple and they are fast and gtg. Got mine in 7 days. Product was good quality. Prices are high though. I agree there.


Seriously?
wtf.


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 16, 2010)

Gawd said:


> Seriously?
> wtf.



What are you confused about? I think my reply was pretty straight forward. And I'm not a rep for AT nor do I have any interest in their company. Just sharing my personal experience with a domestic.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 17, 2010)

Naps always did me right.T/A  has been the same.


----------



## GXR64 (Nov 17, 2010)

Naps ships fast, keep in mind there are things out of there control that could happen and slow it up. As for other companies i wont comment cause that is not my style to jump in other company threads and say HEY TRY THIS PLACE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RANE (Nov 18, 2010)

Going on 18 days since Shipped from Naps and nothing yet. As the site says to give it 30 days I will.


----------



## Grozny (Nov 18, 2010)

RANE said:


> Going on 18 days since Shipped from Naps and nothing yet. As the site says to give it 30 days I will.



u didint order a pizza, dont need to panic for nothing.


----------



## KB77 (Nov 18, 2010)

G2g  got my gear in 10 days. Loving it.


----------



## RANE (Nov 19, 2010)

Grozny said:


> u didint order a pizza, dont need to panic for nothing.




I understand I didn't order a pizza, I am just making a statement as a consumer and first time customer pertaining to the subject.Some people get their orders in 10 days others in 30 that is all.


----------

